# Seiko 5 - what's all this then?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've seen a few of these odd looking dial Seiko 5 models. At first I assumed they were fakes, but apparently it was a genuine line from the early 1980's.

I have one from 1983, blue dial, 6349-525A. It runs well and isn't a bad looking watch. Trouble is, when I opened it up there is a 6309 movement rather than a 6349 as stamped on the back...

Factory error, my own mix-up with casebacks in my spares box, or just a franken?

It's going on e.bay.
What I need help with is - is it going on as a working watch at £25 or is it going up as a spare 6309 movement (with free case wrapped around it!) at £10? :biggrin:

Thanks folks.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Put it on at £25 but clearly state it has the 6309 inside it, rather than the 6349.

I can not counsel you on whether or not to use the word "RARE" in the listing. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That is fascinating, Kev, and thanks for showing the watch. I have recently purchased a couple of Seiko 5 watches that strongly resemble the blue-faced one you show. I also have my eye on another one, this time with a price tag of £35 on it (which I shall onbviously negotiate down a bit). I too was worried that they may be fakes, but having spoken to the trader selling them, I also believe them to be genuine Seiko watches and from the 1980s. This trader actually bought a number of similar watches to the one you show, in France, from a jeweller who had found them unused in a stock room.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I would agree with Will. Describe it as it is and you can't go wrong. I have sold movements for more than that of a watch from a 99p start! Some folks use these movements to replace those in diver's watches (which often bring huge bids for some reason). :yes:

Mike


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

There's a wanted add for a 6309 project. Not sure if he needs a movement though.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have one but in a different case, 6309-602A. Maybe yours is the correct dial for the face but in a different case?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

You know...for a 5 it ain't bad looking. Looks more 70's than 80's but then they always look shall we say distinguished :yes:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I assumed mine was 70's but I've just dated it to March 82.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Thank you very much Gentlemen.
And Trev. And Nigel. And Mike.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I'll stick to your sage advice chaps. It works well and whether they belong together or not every part is genuine Seiko so it has some value even if just to pull to bits.

Cheers.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well if nothing else this thread made me blow the dust off mine and put it on for the first time in ages.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Unusual dials aren't they?
It took me a while to warm to them (I initially pegged them as Indian re-dials!) but I've had 4 or 5 versions of it now.

Anyway it's been in my spares box for six months this one, I've only recently given it a shake and put it on to test the timekeeping so it won't exactly be missed.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, I was unsure if it was real because Seiko's of this type always have the date framed in some way and the font seems wrong. It was one of the first old watches I bought though so it's a keeper.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

This is a nice watch. I really like the 5s because of all the different types and generally good build quality. I like HMTs for the same reason.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Still looks like a Jekal & Hide to me (Snide) just in case you have to ask..

That font is all wrong... & the overall quality looks poor, except maybe the case & crown, even the back case text looks wrong, unless its been polished to death...

Cheers Martin


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

martinzx said:


> Still looks like a Jekal & Hide to me (Snide) just in case you have to ask..
> 
> That font is all wrong... & the overall quality looks poor, except maybe the case & crown, even the back case text looks wrong, unless its been polished to death...
> 
> Cheers Martin


Who asked you? Troublemaker! :aggressive:

Actually I'm still on the fence over it. :biggrin: I think I'll just list as spares.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Still looks like a Jekal & Hide to me (Snide) just in case you have to ask..
> ...


 :laugh: ... lol... :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll have it as spares for a tenner


----------



## WatchWatcher36 (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought Seiko 5 were Indian made automatics? I am pretty sure they are today, although the old ones obviously say Japan made. You can get Indian made Seiko 5 automatics dirt cheap in the UK - https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk/seiko-mens-automatic-snxs79k-snxs79-p-6867/

They got tons of good reviews on that link, pretty much all top rated.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

WatchWatcher36 said:


> I thought Seiko 5 were Indian made automatics? I am pretty sure they are today, although the old ones obviously say Japan made. You can get Indian made Seiko 5 automatics dirt cheap in the UK - https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk/seiko-mens-automatic-snxs79k-snxs79-p-6867/
> 
> They got tons of good reviews on that link, pretty much all top rated.


I don't think any of them are Indian made. All assembled in either Japan or Malaysia.

E.bay have a few Indian re-dialed ones, but you wouldn't want one of those!


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a trouble maker too, I'm afraid.

They are redials. There is a seller on Evibay that has a whole heap of them.There is obviously still money to be made in reviving old Seikos.

Genuine Seikos of this age (70s/80's) *ALL* have a dial code @ 6, the first 4 digits of which should be the same as the case back and movement. If the movement inside isn't what the dial and case back say, then someone has been at it (my friend Mr Patel, I suspect).

Before I knew better, I bought this one. It was 100% genuine Seiko. But.... dial said 7019, movement was 7009 and it had a 7S26 case back. Ran fine until the hands fell off !

I have had some really good watches from India, and also some crap ones. Caveat Emptor !!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have 3 of them










but I think this is my favourite


----------

